# Image Map (blauer Rahmen)



## satyja (9. August 2005)

kann mit vielleicht jemand sagen, wie ich hier den blauen rahmen wegbekomme?
http://home.edvsz.fh-osnabrueck.de/~std11593/07.08.05/indexversuch.htm

habe schon versucht, bekomme es aber nicht hin... danke


----------



## Maik (9. August 2005)

Füge der verweis-sensitiven Grafik das Attribut *border="0"* zu, dann sollte der (Link-)Rahmen verschwinden:


```
<img src="images/navigation.jpg" width="204" height="282" alt="Navigation" usemap="#navigation" border="0" />
```


----------



## satyja (9. August 2005)

der link rahmen verschwindet nur im opera und im mozilla, da verschiebt sich dann aber trotzdem die tabellen und das design geht flöten.
im ie bleibt der rahmen... 

noch ne idee?


----------



## Maik (9. August 2005)

Bei mir funktioniert es im IE (6.0) einwandfrei


----------



## satyja (9. August 2005)

auch ohne, dass das design sich verändet?
bei mir bleibt hartnäckig dieser blöde rahmen... auch ie version 6


----------



## Maik (9. August 2005)

Das Seiten-Layout sollte sich durch einen deaktivierten (Link-)Rahmen von Grafiken / ImageMaps nicht verschieben.


----------

